# Sticky  Take Action in your State



## Stogie

Find your state and help with the fight against more smoking bans. Follow this link and it is super easy! Come on lets get this going!:support:

http://rtda.org/legislation.html


----------



## cigar_joel

Thanks for posting this Stogie. Alot of people complain about stuff but don;t do anything about it. Everyone here should take part in fighting for your rights.

Joel


----------



## Pumpkinsdad

Too late for my area. Ohio has a state wide ban. No smoking in any public building or work place.


----------



## Ceedee

Thanks for that Stogie.

CD


----------



## Architeuthis

Stogie said:


> Find your state and help with the fight against more smoking bans. Follow this link and it is super easy! Come on lets get this going!:support:
> 
> http://rtda.org/legislation.html


And I was just getting ready to ask you about this... I'll strike it from the "ToDo" list this evening... Thanks!


----------



## Cigar Diva

*HB 9 just won't die!*

:sweat: The Texas Senate according to their "Rules" should have read and voted on HB 9 or referred it to conference committee by May 23, 2007. Lt. Gov. (President of the chamber) is evidently messing with the rules, however it will now take a 4/5's majority to hear the bill at this point and I pray they do not have it. The bill still appears on the Regular Order of Business for today, May 25, 2007 and I am sure it will appear for tomorrow. For anyone interested in following the iterations this bill has been through, here is the link. http://www.legis.state.tx.us/BillLookup/Text.aspx?LegSess=80R&Bill=HB9 What a mess. The house journal was also interesting to read.

One thing is for sure, if this bill does not pass this secession, it will be back even stronger and harder next secession. FOLLOW THE MONEY! :angry:


----------



## ilovecl-cl

Another site I cannot visit from work, I will have to wait till I get home.


----------



## lobsterkmd

This is a great way to contact your legislators. We had received a whole bunch of flyers from RTDA at the shop to encourage customers to go onto the site, and after I personally went on to the site, I received several e-mails back from my representatives! Very worthwhile!

 thanks for sharing this!

Kristin


----------



## Cigar Diva

*The fight has only just begun!*

The following blurb is from yesterday's Houston Chronicle about the smoking ban (HB9)

Opposition snuffs state smoking ban
The statewide smoking ban had the support of Lt. Gov.
David Dewhurst and a coalition of health groups, but was extinguished by opposition, including bar owners.

As the bill moved through the House, it was drastically weakened. One of the biggest exemptions would leave it to owners of an establishment to decide whether to permit smoking. Other exceptions included cigar bars, bingo halls and private clubs.

"I'd rather have no bill than a bill that does nothing," said Sen. Rodney Ellis, D-Houston, who sponsored the bill in the Senate. "If we can't have something meaningful, we're better off waiting."


----------



## forgop-cl

I'll probably get blasted for saying this, but I'm actually glad that smoking isn't allowed in restaurants here now. Nothing irritates me more than cigarette smoke and having to always go through a smoking section to get to a non-smoking section. It's still legal to smoke in bars though, which is fine with me. 

If I want to light up, I know I can go to a bar or simply stay home. On the other hand, it's quite enjoyable to have dinner with your wife and 3 small children and not come home smelling like an ashtray.


----------



## tekeeladude-cl

forgop said:


> I'll probably get blasted for saying this, but I'm actually glad that smoking isn't allowed in restaurants here now. Nothing irritates me more than cigarette smoke and having to always go through a smoking section to get to a non-smoking section. It's still legal to smoke in bars though, which is fine with me.
> 
> If I want to light up, I know I can go to a bar or simply stay home. On the other hand, it's quite enjoyable to have dinner with your wife and 3 small children and not come home smelling like an ashtray.


I totally understand where you are coming from in regards to the smoking ban in restaurants. However, look at it from this point of view: Shouldn't the restaurant owner have the right to allow/disallow smoking in their restaurant? Why does the government have to get involved? If there was enough requests to ban smoking, the owner would do it for the good of their business. By allowing the government to ban smoking in restaurants, this leads to precedent and will eventually lead to the government banning smoking in bars, cigar shops, etc. Definitely not something any of us want to see.
Ok...enough of my rant!


----------



## forgop-cl

tekeeladude said:


> I totally understand where you are coming from in regards to the smoking ban in restaurants. However, look at it from this point of view: Shouldn't the restaurant owner have the right to allow/disallow smoking in their restaurant? Why does the government have to get involved? If there was enough requests to ban smoking, the owner would do it for the good of their business. By allowing the government to ban smoking in restaurants, this leads to precedent and will eventually lead to the government banning smoking in bars, cigar shops, etc. Definitely not something any of us want to see.
> Ok...enough of my rant!


I agree with what you're saying to a point as I don't want the government messing with me any more than I absolutely have to. Since I'm opposed to cigarettes, I was all for it in this case.

I think the smoking ban began in Indy on March 1st and from what I recall hearing reported is that business actually increased since the ban. I know I found myself going out more.

There was one cafe in a smaller town south of Indy that switched from being a "public" restaurant to being a "private" club. The cafe charged a $1 membership fee and felt since they were no longer public, they'd be exempt. I haven't heard how that's turned out, but I know the town was going after them.


----------



## JohnR

"If we can't have something meaningful, we're better off waiting."

Unfortunately, what they mean by "meaningful" is a sweeping and comprehensive smoking ban. The anti-smoking lobby is really shifting into high gear - they're not satisfied any more to just ban smoking in _some_ public areas, they want an across the board ban and they are determined to get the toughest bill they possibly can. The Iowa ban is coming next...then your state.


----------



## Cigar Diva

tekeeladude said:


> I totally understand where you are coming from in regards to the smoking ban in restaurants. However, look at it from this point of view: Shouldn't the restaurant owner have the right to allow/disallow smoking in their restaurant? Why does the government have to get involved? If there was enough requests to ban smoking, the owner would do it for the good of their business. By allowing the government to ban smoking in restaurants, this leads to precedent and will eventually lead to the government banning smoking in bars, cigar shops, etc. Definitely not something any of us want to see.
> Ok...enough of my rant!


Thanks for the rant. My turn. Where does it *end* and what *industry will be next?* Shouldn't we ban restaurants from serving any menu items containing peanuts (pbj's on the kids menu, foods prepared with peanut oil, peanut sauces,&#8230? After all it is a true immediate life threat to persons with allergies to peanuts and we should not expect the individual to be responsible for themselves! Don't worry, peanuts are not in danger of being ban because there are not *BILLIONS OF DOLLARS* to be made from banning it.

It concerns me that the people we elect to office have decided it is their responsibility to protect me from myself. The implication being, as an adult, voting, tax paying citizen (employee or employer) I am smiply to stupid to make my own life choices so they will make them for me.

It concerns me greatly that business owners are continually having legislation restrict or impose expensive requirements that are paid for by the business owner along with more tax liabilities or permit fees to implement the imposed legislation only for the cycle to repeat itself before the business owner can recoup expenses from previous legislation before having to comply all over again.

If these anti-smoking zealots want a smoke-free environment, then DO NOT patronize business that allow smoking. Better yet, put up their own money, invest their own energy and LONG hours to start their own business instead of telling me what I have to do with mine. Seems a little unfair to me that I have put the money and time into MY business and now face having re-structure my business because they do not agree with the LEGAL business I built.


----------



## Labman

Man, the smoking laws here in Canada are frickin' ridiculous! You can't smoke in any public place, including bars. Crazy. :baffled:


----------



## Topshelf14

The insanity continues in Tennessee...

http://tennessean.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070531/NEWS0201/705310399


----------



## Maduro_Scotty

Had a state senator make a comprehensive state wide smoking bill. He pulled it after it was amended to allow cities to have their own ordinances. He took it off thetable because he didn't want "confusion" for law enforcement. Yes, the sign on the door about smoking would be too confusing. :errrr:

Nebraska Unicameral Update Online article


----------



## tedski-cl

My state (Calif) is already gone. Too many nannies / liberals with lots of money to throw around and who know what's "best" for us. I do vote against any anti-tobacco legislation on the ballot though - and encourage all my friends and relatives to do likewise.


----------



## Cigar Diva

tedski said:


> My state (Calif) is already gone. Too many nannies / liberals with lots of money to throw around and who know what's "best" for us. I do vote against any anti-tobacco legislation on the ballot though - and encourage all my friends and relatives to do likewise.


kudos to you dude. Follow the money! Texas narrowly escaped a State-Wide smoking Ban this legislative secission.

I fully expect next secission will Ban Smoking Everwhere for the health of all concerned. (because citizsns are to stupid to undrstand)


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl

Pa is on the chopping block now. We already have varying bans in place, now a 59.6% tax is on the table. So, not only will you not be allowed to have a cigar in most places, it's going to cost you 60% more!
I urge all PA residents who enjoy a cigar or their pipe to sign the petition on line, at least we can throw a pile of names at them and give them something to think about. Another thought is to print up a blank petition and take it to your local b&m, who will be the one who suffers most from this and ask them to put it on the counter.
We cannot go silently in this.


----------



## AragornElessar86

Anyone know the current status of this thing? I haven't heard anything in a while.

Edit: I mean the nationwide tax. I didn't look closely enough at the title of the thread. oops.


----------



## my first was a villiger

england has a compleat ban i think there should be pubs and clubs for smokers only where if you dont smoke and go in you do so under your own risk do you agree


----------



## doblemaduro

Get this going again today....


----------



## ilikebigash

Stogie said:


> Find your state and help with the fight against more smoking bans. Follow this link and it is super easy! Come on lets get this going!:support:
> 
> http://rtda.org/legislation.html


This is a great website; and makes it so easy for people to get involved.


----------



## tp1smokin

keep it up


----------



## notyeraveragechick

Bump to keep this current!!


----------



## lakeeden1

New to the site, I appreciate the time that people take out of their day to voice their opinions. Awesome website.


----------



## NormanMc

I went to the CRA website a while back and sent emails to the 2 senators and my congressman. They all replied to me that Florida has too big of a cigar industry that they would never support the taxes and restrictions.:clap2:


----------



## Bondo 440

NormanMc said:


> I went to the CRA website a while back and sent emails to the 2 senators and my congressman. They all replied to me that Florida has too big of a cigar industry that they would never support the taxes and restrictions.:clap2:


a worthy bump..

I signed up with CRA and even sent an email, and got replies from my local rep's office. 
Also ran into *** *****. He's running for congress, and stopped by our plant on his campaign trail. After a typical speech about big government and the economy, I approached him. Told him he's got a lot of gun owners and cigar smokers over here. He says he's NRA through and through. He avoided confirming he was a smoker, but added with a laugh " .....and I have a lot of cigar fans behind me I'd rather not upset." ( he may have been referring to campaign financial backers, or Famous cigar in PA, or both ) Since my plan is new blood across the board he's got my vote.


----------



## Greg9062

I sent emails in NY just before I moved. Got a response about job formation and medicare...


----------



## Draepheus

Greg9062 said:


> I sent emails in NY just before I moved. Got a response about job formation and medicare...


Lol.

I'm thinking of sending in a letter, I usually wouldn't, but I feel that the government is placing too much focus on this when they have much higher concerns. Like my college education and my future son's.


----------



## the_dark_knight

I'm so thankful Montana doesn't give a damn and leaves us AMERICANS alone, for now.


----------



## CigarShop

Kentucky is another state in chaos. They're trying to get slots to save racing, us cigar smokers are way down on the list.


----------



## Draepheus

Don't know if it counted, but I supported the acts.


----------



## smokeyme

the_dark_knight said:


> I'm so thankful Montana doesn't give a damn and leaves us AMERICANS alone, for now.


Now

Cool! Now Montana is the real epitome of the American freedom. Is there another state that is free from smoke ban?


----------



## smokeyme

lakeeden1 said:


> New to the site, I appreciate the time that people take out of their day to voice their opinions. Awesome website http://www.swisscubancigars.com/.


I agree with you this site is very nice


----------

